# how long do dogs sleep a day?



## maddoxsb (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi, My 3-year-old, low prey drive Dutch Shepherd Remo just came home last night. Prior to then I've been driving to train with him. I feel pretty good about the obedience stuff now; it's the basic stuff I realize I'm no good at at all. I'm hoping some kind people will offer some tips.

First question: how many hours a day does a dog sleep usually? The weather is super rainy here and has been for weeks. Consequently, the fence we were supposed to have is nonexistent right now. I've been using a long lead when we go outside. We've gone maybe 3 miles today on walks. Otherwise, he's lying around a good bit. Granted, he was up most of the night barking in his crate. Can someone tell me what's normal? I fear I might be boring him already! We've been doing inside playing today. I'm still learning. Many thanks.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

It depends on the dog. My Rafi is always ready to play but if there's nothing going on he naps. It varies from day to day. I exercise him 2-3 hours a day, rain or shine. We play a bit in the house and he chews on bones and stuff but otherwise he's usually napping. 

They adjust very quickly to your schedule but they are generally pretty anxious for the first few days in their new home.


----------



## maddoxsb (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks so much for your speedy reply. Is Rafi generally really gung-ho and energetic, or is he a laid-back fellow? Does he still sleep through the night if he's napped a lot in the day?

A million thanks.


----------



## Parsifal (Feb 1, 2006)

Well, the barking at night isn't good. I'd say he needs more exercise, more brain work, and on a reliable schedule.

My girl is very laid back. She loves to go on long walks -- she could easily do 5 miles or more 2x a day -- and she loves to play vigorously (she's not interested in chasing balls, but she loves to play tag and bump; she enjoys agility, she has dog friends that she loves playing with when she sees them).

If nothing's going on she's willing to lie around and snooze for hours--she can spend most of the day indoors if she has to. She's deeply uninterested in balls and frisbees -- I think she just doesn't see the point in them. When she does bring me a ball I know she's desperately bored and will do anything for a little entertainment.

She had ACL surgery and hasn't been able to go on anything but short (10 min 1x day) leashed walks. I do some indoor training with her that can be done with her lying down, but for the most part she just lies around and sleeps, and remains very calm. She's been bored and clearly would love to go out, but she's not hyper or fractious. She sleeps through the night. 

I think the danger with dogs like this is that you can take them too much for granted -- they're so undemanding and forgiving (although the barking really is a demand to be up and doing). But althogh she doesn't constantly bug me to do things and has never been destructive, her eyes light up and she's really joyful when we do go walk or play together. 

In normal circumstances, we do 2 long walks a day (off leash -- I'm in the country, so she can run around a lot) and some kind of running-around training (backyard agility) so she gets plenty of exercise. Then we do what I think of as "picky" training -- stuff that doesn't have much physical activity but does have lots of brain work, like learning to play dead, or bow, or wave.

Indoor training has been OK for Annie up to a point -- she loves the attention, she loves to work -- but this ACL recovery has taught me that physical exercise is imperative to successful training. Her reward for learning the hard, picky stuff -- I'm teaching her to nod yes and shake her head no on command right now -- is usually running around and doing something fun and active. Without that option, it's hard for her to stay attentive, focused, and motivated.

I wasn't very good at training, either, but you learn as you go, and really, who cares if you mess up "play dead" when you teach it? It's all practice-- you'll figure out how to teach tricks by your mistakes, and your dog will love the attention and will get better at figuring out what you want, too. Do some just-for-fun classes (Rally-O, agility, doggie dancing), get him exercising hard for at least an hour a day, and get one of those basic trick training books. 

Hard play-exercise is essential, but you'll also find that every speck of training and class work will help you in all other aspects of being a good furmom and will deepen your understanding and bond with each other. 

(ESPECIALLY the fun silly stuff like you do in clicker classes - try a clicker doggie dancing class! Incredibly good at teaching you how to train, and really fun for you and the pup. I thought it would be a bore but it was one of the most useful classes I ever took, although I have no intention EVER of performing in public).

Sorry this is so long! But I've learned the hard way, and I feel like inflicting it all on someone else...


----------



## Virginia (Oct 2, 2008)

My Dutchie/GSD mix is relatively laid back. We also walk about 3 miles with him every day plus training, and that seems to keep him fairly satisfied. He naps during the day when we're in class or at work, around 3 - 6 hours depending on the day, and he also sleeps through the night.

Perhaps Remo is just anxious as BowWowMeow stated, and needs a little time to adjust to your schedule. When we first got Bodie he was active at all the hours that we weren't, but now that he's realised that he's going to get exercised every day, he is calm until we're ready to go out.


----------



## maddoxsb (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks so much. I'm hoping the barking in his crate is just a matter of "hey, this is new! I don't know this place yet!" He's not been home with me a full 24 hours yet, so I think he's doing pretty well so far. I just want to make sure I am, though. I really appreciate your thoughts.


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

Jesse is the perfect dog, in my point of view, he is prepared to go 24 hours a day (if we ask him to) and if it is a quiet day he will lie around quietly and sleep. He gets 3 walks a day plus some play time in the house of fetch and tug and obedience work built into the play. Rest of the time he will nap beside me on the couch and sleeps all night on his own bed beside our bed (been out of a crate since 6 months). On crazy days where he is at daycare for 7 hours he is go go go, and still will gladly go for a walk and play session if we want to. Jesse crashes at night around 7 p.m. (if we are just being quiet at home) and will let us sleep until 8 or 9 the next day.

He is great to go camping too (camping use to wipe my last dog out within a day or two) Jesse can keep up.


----------



## maddoxsb (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks, Lauralie. That's really interesting to know about Jesse. Does he go to daycare every day?


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

it really does depend on the dog and the drive level, the type of lines it comes from etc.

i have all working lines, dogs that need alot of both mental stimulation and physical excercise every day. there are days that its just not possible for them to do as much because of our scedules. but i can honestly say mostly on a daily basis, my two young dogs get 4-6 miles or more of walking each day, they get ball time, playtime in the yard in between and Obedience training.

if for some reason the weather is crappy we stay inside and play find games, chew bones, do some obedience etc. there are very few days we don't get out, even if its raining lightly or snowing we go out.

all my dog are very drivey so they would not be happy without alot of activity in their lives.

debbie


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Glad to hear that Remo is home! The barking at night might be just because everything is new to him, and he needs a bit of time to settle in, or it may be that he isn't getting enough exercise. As each day with him goes by, you will get to know him and his needs better. I once read or heard somewhere, that dogs can sleep up to 20 hrs a day (someone PLEASE tell my working-line puppy this!!!), but it does depend on the dog. My guys get two to three hours of exercise a day. For the pup, it is a lot of fetching and tugging games, because walks aren't quite enough, while two half an hour walks a day is enough for my older girl, but she will still go all day if required. 

With Keeta, my mixed breed, barking at night was a training issue. I needed to teach her to quiet on command, and she learned that barking in the house in not okay. Still will bark sometimes, but I can quiet her, and she knows to not be a constant barker (something she would do if I hadn't trained her to be quiet).

With Falkor, now 10 months old. Barking a lot means that he didn't get enough exercise/stimulation for the day. 

So with Remo, it could be a number of different of different things: not being settled, needing to know not to bark, or just not enough exercise/stimulation.

Just observe him, make a mental list of his behaviour compared to the events of the day, and you will be able to figure out how to best meet his needs and get him nice and quiet at night. 

Good luck! We all learned through trial and error! Give yourself a bit of a chance to gain some experience.


----------



## maddoxsb (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks so much for the fantastic advice. Remo didn't whine/bark nearly as much last night in his crate, so he might be getting more used to things. I'm so used to being in control of many things in my life (obviously I'm delusional from lack of sleep!) that knowing I won't be that way with Remo is causing me to stop and think! He's the sweetest dog--don't think I could ask for better--but I'd love to know what he's really thinking sometimes!

And Lucia, I think the dark circles under my eyes attest to the fact that a lot of dogs don't sleep 20 hours! Minutes, maybe. Hours? I wish! Thanks again.


----------

